

Ask HN: Recommendations for Statistics books? - Omnipresent

I&#x27;m dipping my feet in the world of Data Science. I&#x27;m currently learning Spark via the &quot;learning spark&quot; book and playing around with Spark.<p>I have a CS background but not a strong mathematics background. What are some digestible statistics books for someone getting started in this field?
======
simulo
Think Stats by Allen Downey
([http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats/index.html](http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats/index.html))

